# Sebago Cayman v Sebago Classic...



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

There's been some talk about these shoes (loafers) on this forum... Anybody care to help me w/ the advantages and disadvantages of each? It seems that Sebago doesn't have its own stores, so you have to play the guessing game...

Where do you guys go for Sebago's anyway?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The Classic has the advantage of being un-lined and comes in two brown colours, in addition to black and burgundy. Patrick has posted a photo of them in brown and they look good. I also like the slightly longer tongue on the Classic. To my mind, the main disadvantage of the Classic is the heel is a single block of rubber.

The Cayman has a full stacked-leather heel and a flat strap over the instep. However, the Cayman only comes in black and burgundy; no brown colours. (The Cayman now comes in "brush-off" versions of those two colours, which is basically the super-shiny version -- see their website.)

The Classic is a beefroll, which gets some folks worked up, but I will say again that it is not necessarily less "classic" than a flat strap.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I am surprised this thread didn't go any further. Anyhoo, here are some Sebago Classic penny loafers from Japan. The label looks odd...fakes? Who would bother?

https://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lilly1634img600x4501203ux4.jpg

https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lilly1634img600x4501203yf6.jpg https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lilly1634img600x4501203pk9.jpg


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

I missed this thread before... you are correct about the differences between the Classic (unlined, rubber heel) and Cayman (lined, stacked leather heel).

When Sebago switched from production in the US to the Dominican Republic, the box changed from a standard brown shoebox with Sebago in gold lettering to a shoebox where the lid folds open, like one that you would find on a Reebok box (if that makes any sense), it has that striped symbol on the left (nautical flag?).

The currrent heel liner as pictured shows "Sebago" perpendicular to the shoe, the old US ones had it running in larger lettering parallel with the shoe. 

Besides the Sebago website, you can find them at onlineshoes.com, they offer a discount or shipping deal from time to time.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Cayman's a sleeker, classier shoe. The Classic's a clunker. I enjoy both.


----------



## ner1971 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've had a pair of Classics for about 6 months now and must admit I am finally into the beefroll. They have broken in nicely, are quite smart, and in rotation/on par with my burgundy Bass Weejuns. The Cayman looks, IMHO, to be a substitute for the Weejun. I wear down my heels very quickly and my cobbler was able to replace the all rubber heel with a more standard heel without a problem just a few weeks ago.

Incidentally, I had a LONG-time aversion to beefrolls; but seeing photos of both Gerry Mulligan and (jazz guitarist) Howard Roberts sporting them in the 1950s somehow helping me turn the corner. Very Ivy League indeed.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Sebago appears to be offering the Classic model in "brown", number B76643. This is in addition to the "antiqued brown" and "whiskey" colours which they've been offering for a couple of years now. The photo on their website is crappy and unhelpful (AE, anyone?), but hopefully the colour is good in real life. I certainly welcome this addition.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ Thank you for the update. It is good to see your post


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

^They tend to look better in person than on the web site.

Welcome back from your hiatus!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> ^They tend to look better in person than on the web site.
> 
> Welcome back from your hiatus!


I'm not back for long!

If someone here sees the brown Sebago's in person I hope they'll comment on the colour.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm not back for long!
> 
> If someone here sees the brown Sebago's in person I hope they'll comment on the colour.


Thread resurrection.

Can anybody comment on the color difference for Sebago Classics between "Brown, Antiqued Brown, Whiskey and Cordo"?

I am looking for what I would call burgundy, so I would normally suspect their 'cordo' fits the bill. However, the poor pictures I can find actually imply that 'Antiqued Brown' is what I am after. But what would whiskey be? Anyone seen them in person? I want to make sure there is some red tone in whatever I pick up.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

It also seems the Cayman is welted, lined and of noncorrected grain leather. It doesn't say its corrected where as the Classic said corrected grain leather, so that may help some people. Also, there are a bunch of good deals on them at ebay. Looks like $40 is the going average for both black and cordovan.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

dwebber18 said:


> It also seems the Cayman is welted, lined and of noncorrected grain leather. It doesn't say its corrected where as the Classic said corrected grain leather, so that may help some people. Also, there are a bunch of good deals on them at ebay. Looks like $40 is the going average for both black and cordovan.


For those that want the beefroll and split heel (or whatever that is called) the Classic is the one that fits the bill. Oh, and longer vamp I think.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

stfu said:


> Can anybody comment on the color difference for Sebago Classics between "Brown, Antiqued Brown, Whiskey and Cordo"?


The comparison below should help. Note the Cayman also comes in a "matte" black (not seen below), and the Classic in "brown" (which seems to be a matte colour, also not seen below).

https://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sebagorr4.jpg



> I am looking for what I would call burgundy, so I would normally suspect their 'cordo' fits the bill. However, the poor pictures I can find actually imply that 'Antiqued Brown' is what I am after. But what would whiskey be? Anyone seen them in person? I want to make sure there is some red tone in whatever I pick up.


I recently bought the Classic in the "cordo" colour. It is extremely dark and dominated by purple. I'm not thrilled with the colour.

Instead, I recommend choosing the "antique brown" (style 76654, see below), since it evidently has a lot more red/burgundy.

https://img66.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img8136style76654nq2.jpg


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wonder if the Cayman is the same color with the dominating purple? I'm watching some on ebay for $39 but if its that much off with the purple Ill let them go by


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> ...
> I recently bought the Classic in the "cordo" colour. It is extremely dark and dominated by purple. I'm not thrilled with the colour.
> ....
> Instead, I recommend choosing the "antique brown" (style 76654, see below), since it evidently has a lot more red/burgundy.


Terrific, this is the exact feedback I wanted, and I think you are correct aqntique os the one!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I just won a pair of Cayman II on ebay for $41 which includes shipping, I will report back on the color and anything else anyone wants to know in a week or so, hopefully!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

dwebber18 said:


> I just won a pair of Cayman II on ebay for $41 which includes shipping, I will report back on the color and anything else anyone wants to know in a week or so, hopefully!


Thank you, yes that would be helpful. Remember to post the numbers printed on the inside of the shoes.

I looked at some brand-new Weejuns just today and found them to me basically crap. I cannot recommend the new ones, unless you get them on a deep discount. I think Sebago is a much better proposition, although I wish mine were a bit closer to AE quality. I think mine are a little too big, too, and I can only wear them with thicker socks. So just remember the Sebago Classic will definitely stretch.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

stfu said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


I may have spoken too soon, as the previous photos I posted of the "antique brown" show it to be reddish, but the photos below show it to be a light purple colour, which matches what I've seen on Zappos and other websites. So, I guess we don't really know what the "antique brown" looks like. Once again, internet photos are completely unreliable. If anyone sees this colour in a retail store, in real life, PLEASE let us know what it really looks like.

Black and antique brown:

https://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seb90asizewstyle76671oc2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seb91asizebstyle76654ab2.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well i received my new Sebago Cayman IIs in Cordo yesterday. I won them on ebay Wednesday night and they got here via regular USPS ground from NJ by Saturday morning. At first impressions they do seem to be quite nice especially for $31. The color is very very deep, it does have a purple tone, but its very deep and they look very nice with blue trousers as well as khakis. I wore them for the greater part of Wednesday and this morning until 3 for church. Honestly they were a little uncomfortable yesterday, but today they were nice to walk around in, and have softened up a bit. They are much nicer than new Weejun's and some of the Florsheim's and Bostonians I looked at. The leather is pretty nice, it says full grain on the website but I'm not sure about that. However, it is considerably better than the brush off on the Bass' and other brands. Of course they aren't AEs or Aldens but if the choice is Weejuns or Sebagos I would definitely recommend the Sebagos. One note on fit; they seem to be true to size especially with width. However if you are in between sizes I would recommend dropping down a half size. I wear a 13D in most everything and have found them to just be a tab big, thats especially true if you are not going to be wearing socks; which I would suppose to be all the time. Here is a link to the seller I bought them from on ebay, it may be worth a look if you're in the market. https://stores.ebay.com/DISCOUNT-SHOE-SOURCE
Markings on the shoe are: inside- 13D 28131663 21090, the insoles also list them as being Sebago Handsewns, which is kind of cool too. If you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask, also the pictures floating around of them make them look lighter than they are, like I said before they are very dark.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone managed to examine the "Antiqued Brown" colour in person? Is it reddish? or more purple?


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Has anyone managed to examine the "Antiqued Brown" colour in person? Is it reddish? or more purple?


Doc,

I used to have a pair of USA made Sebago Classics in what I am certain was the "Antiqued Brown". I donated them about a year ago as I didn't wear them often anymore. They were dark brown, with no hint of red or purple.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

ds23pallas said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone managed to examine the "Antiqued Brown" colour in person? Is it reddish? or more purple?
> ...


Thanks. That tallies with our own Patrick Sullivan, intrepid reporter, who had a pair a couple of years ago which were clearly dark brown. But the internet photos I've posted above, which are very recent, seem to suggest the colour is (now) different. Which is weird. No one sells that colour up here, which is why I'm asking if one of our American comrades has seen them in a store or bought them recently.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

For reference, from eBay France:

B73170 (Cayman II, matte black)

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7745ii6.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php

B73193 (Cayman II, tan)

https://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7548style73193yj0.jpg

B76654 (Classic, antique brown)

https://img93.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img8136style76654ov5.jpg

B76643 (Classic, brown)

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img8126style76643de3.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

For reference, here's two Sebago international catalogues for 2007 and 2008. I got these from the Finnish(?) website so they have a lot of models which I don't think we can get here, such as the Classic in navy blue (no thanks), the Cayman II in brown suede (yes please!), and a bunch of lace-up shoes and boots. There is also a Classic lookalike called the Durham, except it apparently does not have a steel shank.





(NOTE: The links are several megs in size each, so if you are on dial-up consider yourself warned...)


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I recently purchased a pair new old stock Sebago Dublins. Made in the US, Model # is 90-762 and the price tag on the box indicates "Mellace's" Can't find anything about Mellace's except for a Mama Mellace's nut shop in San Diego. Anyone ever hear of it? I'll post some pics here.

https://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1770zm3.jpghttps://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img16872ec8.jpg


----------



## About Town (Nov 17, 2004)

*Sebagos 50% off*

The NYC Shoemania store on Madison Ave just north of 42nd has Sebago shoes at half price
so they are about $55 right now. The sale has been going on for awhile and i bought
a pair of Sherman's the rubber bottom last week. i find them perfect for traveling
my last pair is getting a bit beat after a dozen years so I added a new pair to the
rotation


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Bump, related to the "Weejun hack" thread. Sebago offers the Classic in brown and whiskey colours, which are good options for those who don't like the really dark colours. These might be easier to strip down than the darker colours. Strangely, neither brown nor whiskey are available in Canada.


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

I got a pair from Republic Shoes in Denver. Mine are black classics in 10C. The cordovan was lighter than the web photo but says made in USA on the sockliner. I'm told the newer ones they got come in a diffrent box and don't come in a c width anymore. The soles are distinctive and I betting the Brooks Brothers are branded Sebago classics for BB.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

shms59 said:


> I got a pair from Republic Shoes in Denver. Mine are black classics in 10C. The cordovan was lighter than the web photo but says made in USA on the sockliner. I'm told the newer ones they got come in a diffrent box and don't come in a c width anymore. The soles are distinctive and *I am betting the Brooks Brothers are branded Sebago classics for BB.*


In fact, they are.

Not only are they identical in design, but a few years back one our Trad Forum members bought a pair of BB loafers and when the shoes arrived he noticed that one shoe had a BB sock liner but the other had a Sebago sock liner. Thanks to small quality control oversight in the factory, we have all the proof we need!


----------

